# Seeking RP Partner :)



## SierraSuto (May 28, 2021)

Hello Lovelies,

I am seeking an RP Partner or 2 and hoping maybe a friendship will come from at least 1 of them.

Seeking RP only, no RL relationship as I am taken.

Can do SFW and NSFW RP

That being said:

Likes: Canines, Big Cats and Avians most but all are accepted and welcome.

All genders

3+ lines at least

Decent English


Dislikes

BabyFur
Hyper
Micro

RL over 21 as I. Uncomfy with anything under that.

If the RPs go well expect a few art pieces.

Send a note to my FA SierraSuto


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

So you want giant male characters?


----------



## SierraSuto (May 28, 2021)

Um yeah totally what I want...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

SierraSuto said:


> Um yeah totally what I want...



I have several males.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

SierraSuto said:


> Um yeah totally what I want...



You don't have it specified what specially you're looking for, you'll have to be more precise in your genres.


----------



## SierraSuto (May 29, 2021)

Well I do have it specific red, under dislikes .. I don't like hyper. My reply was sarcastic as I thought you were trolling. I am not into giant males, sorry


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 29, 2021)

SierraSuto said:


> Well I do have it specific red, under dislikes .. I don't like hyper. My reply was sarcastic as I thought you were trolling. I am not into giant males, sorry



What is "hyper"? I have other characters you know, a lot of them.









						Artwork Gallery for Jaredthefox92 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey, it's Jaredthefox92 from Deviantart. I just made this account because I forgot about my old one.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Doom11 (May 29, 2021)

Does all genders include femals x female?


----------



## SierraSuto (May 29, 2021)

Yes it does


----------

